# What to do with small blanks?



## jamesbil (May 1, 2015)

I have just recieved a few small blanks in a box I bought. They are of a very hard/brittle deep red colour wood and measure only 12mm square.

Any ideas as to how to make use of them?
I had thought of gluing 4 together to make a 24mm square piece, but I'm guessing I would have trouble drilling in the centre where the 4 meet.

What would you guys do?


----------



## Simsonicole (May 1, 2015)

IMO you have the right idea! I would cut them into geometric shapes and glue them together...would make an awesome blank. If you stagger them, it will remove the centre drilling fear.


----------



## TimS124 (May 1, 2015)

Chamfer one corner of each piece before gluing.  Then, glue the chamfered corners together so you have a slight "pilot hole" down the center of where they meet.  That should keep the bit on track during drilling....


----------



## jamesbil (May 1, 2015)

Simsonicole said:


> IMO you have the right idea! I would cut them into geometric shapes and glue them together...would make an awesome blank. If you stagger them, it will remove the centre drilling fear.



Can you explain?


----------



## PenPal (May 1, 2015)

Make jewelry with them or note pad short pens.

Peter.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 1, 2015)

Cufflinks.  Finials.  Pensar kit?


----------



## twinsen (May 1, 2015)

Uh... make a small pen? 12mm is just shy of 1/2 inch... glue a complementing material on the outside of the wood (all 4 sides) and turn as normal for big pen. Call it the "ellipse line".


----------



## USNR'03 (May 4, 2015)

Key chains


----------



## The Penguin (May 4, 2015)

turn beads, string them up in to a necklace


----------



## KenV (May 5, 2015)

And the slim line can be made from that size wood (with careful drilling).


----------



## Simsonicole (May 5, 2015)

jamesbil said:


> Simsonicole said:
> 
> 
> > IMO you have the right idea! I would cut them into geometric shapes and glue them together...would make an awesome blank. If you stagger them, it will remove the centre drilling fear.
> ...



Fit together like a jigsaw puzzle...takes the load that would be in the centre away from the centre but creating a shape that would give you the area needed for the blank...


----------

